# New R15 A Couple of Questions



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

My DirecTV R10 up and died, and I have replaced it with an R15. Now I am figuring out the differences in the systems, and prowling the forums to figure things out. I do have a couple of questions I am hoping folks here might be able to answer.

When I first fired up the R15 it restarted and updated the software. That was on 2/19, and the version number is OX1184. I understand that there is a new version of the software - OX1192. Is there a way to make the R15 update the software to this version? 

One of the features of the TiVo system that I miss (along with the original date of the recorded programs - original air dates, not recorded dates) is an easy way to determine if both tuners are currently being used. Is there something I am missing that would provide this info?

I appreciate the help. TIA.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Mowogg said:


> When I first fired up the R15 it restarted and updated the software. That was on 2/19, and the version number is OX1184. I understand that there is a new version of the software - OX1192. Is there a way to make the R15 update the software to this version?


0X1192 is the current software rev for the R15-300.

There are three different hardware platforms for the R15...

R15-100 made by RCA/Thomson in Mexico
R15-300 made by Phillips in Mexico
R15-500 made by Humax in China

Look inside the little door on the lower right front of the R15 and you'll see the version.

The version of R15 you have determines what rev software will be current.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

If you want to update to the latest availabe software, you need to go to the Cutting Edge forum and read up very carefully. We are not supposed to talk much about it outside of that forum.

As far as guide data showing airdates, I don't believe the R15s or the HRs or Hs show that. I switched from Dishnet and really miss how great their guide info was. You got original air date, episode number and better episode info.

Regarding both tuners, only 1 is in use unless you are recording 1 channel and viewing another. If you are recording, the red light on the receiver is on.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

subeluvr said:


> 0X1192 is the current software rev for the R15-300.
> 
> There are three different hardware platforms for the R15...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I should have said that it is a R15-500. From what I have read, I thought the 500 should have been part of a "staggered update" starting on the 20th to OX1192. Perhaps not?

Thanks!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mowogg said:


> I'm sorry, I should have said that it is a R15-500. From what I have read, I thought the 500 should have been part of a "staggered update" starting on the 20th to OX1192. Perhaps not?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it is.
You can force an update by resetting the unit, and entering 02468 at the first blue screen. But, you won't get the staggered release until D* has authorized it for your box, hence the "staggered" part.


----------



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Yes, it is.
> You can force an update by resetting the unit, and entering 02468 at the first blue screen. But, you won't get the staggered release until D* has authorized it for your box, hence the "staggered" part.


Ah ha. Due to my Newbie status I was understanding the "staggered" release to mean geographic, and not based on some other criteria. I want to have the latest stability and functionality upgrades, but don't want to be on the "bleeding edge" so perhaps I'll wait until it does the upgrade on its own.

Thanks!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

If you want to see if the tuners are busy recording press "list". If there are 2 shows recording both will be present with the "R" icon on them.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Since you are a newbie you have made a wise choice not to "experiment" with the CE (Cutting Edge) beta software you have heard about. Cutting Edge is a program for subscribers who are already well-versed in the operation of their receiver who wish to test new software versions knowing in advance that it may have adverse effects including the loss of recorded shows.

The "staggered" release is what you have guessed-it's geographical. DirecTV releases new software this way to regular subscribers so that in the event of a problem everyone in the country isn't trying to call customer service at the same time. When it's time for your new DVR to get a software upgrade, it will happen automatically in the middle of the night.

To check out your two tuners, press MENU and select SETUP. Then choose the SATELLITE choice and go to the signal strength metering screen. You can see how strong each transponder on each satellite is being received by each of your tuners. NOTE that some transponders will read ZERO. This is normal.

Enjoy your new R15 DVR!!


----------



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Since you are a newbie you have made a wise choice not to "experiment" with the CE (Cutting Edge) beta software you have heard about. Cutting Edge is a program for subscribers who are already well-versed in the operation of their receiver who wish to test new software versions knowing in advance that it may have adverse effects including the loss of recorded shows.
> 
> The "staggered" release is what you have guessed-it's geographical. DirecTV releases new software this way to regular subscribers so that in the event of a problem everyone in the country isn't trying to call customer service at the same time. When it's time for your new DVR to get a software upgrade, it will happen automatically in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the info. I think I am pretty well set now, understanding that I have the latest version of the software for my R15 and won't pursue any upgrades until D* does it for me.

I did have a major glitch last night; the R15 stopped responding to _most_ inputs from the remote or front buttons. I was able to access the playlist from Menu, and even play saved programs, but without the ability to FF, RW, Etc. Also, none of the other buttons would work.

I powered the R15 off and back on with no change. I didn't want to do a reset as I was recording something for my wife. ONce that was over I did a reset (pushed the red button inside the card door) and it rebooted to working order. Unfortunately the program I was recording was lost, and now my wife is going to kill me. Oh well, I had a good run.

I hope this was an isolated experience.

Thanks again!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mowogg said:


> Thanks very much for the info. I think I am pretty well set now, understanding that I have the latest version of the software for my R15 and won't pursue any upgrades until D* does it for me.
> 
> I did have a major glitch last night; the R15 stopped responding to _most_ inputs from the remote or front buttons. I was able to access the playlist from Menu, and even play saved programs, but without the ability to FF, RW, Etc. Also, none of the other buttons would work.
> 
> ...


If at all possible, always try to change the channel before reooting/reseting. There's a bug where the recorded program isn't saved if it's still in the buffer and you reboot.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, there is no way to "turn off" the R15 unless you unplug it. The power button just puts the R15 into a standby mode, which for all purposes is just a power-save mode. As qwerty mentioned, if you are recording something on the active tuner, you need to change the channel in order for the recorded program to be permanently saved.

- Merg


----------



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Also, there is no way to "turn off" the R15 unless you unplug it. The power button just puts the R15 into a standby mode, which for all purposes is just a power-save mode. As qwerty mentioned, if you are recording something on the active tuner, you need to change the channel in order for the recorded program to be permanently saved.
> 
> - Merg


Unfortunately, the channel change button was one of the non-functional ones. This was a case of buffer-b-gone I'm afraid.

Thanks!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Mowogg said:


> Unfortunately, the channel change button was one of the non-functional ones. This was a case of buffer-b-gone I'm afraid.
> 
> Thanks!


You might try the trick that some people are using when they get the "Please wait..." hang up. I believe that you hit the Blue button to get the mini-guide and then change the channel that way. Obviously, doesn't help you now, but something to try in the future. If you can't get the channel to change, don't reset the receiver until the recorded show is out of the Live Buffer.

- Merg


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Another strange difference I've found on my R-15 (just switched from tivo) is that if watching a recorded show that is still recording you must push pause before you go to that channel for the "recorded item" to remain where you left it. If not when you go back to the playing list and press play the recording will be up with live tv. It's probably becasue of the lack of DLB. On the Tivo when you caught up to live TV you were still in the recorded item and the unit didn't kinda push u into live tv like the R-15 does.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Another strange difference I've found on my R-15 (just switched from tivo) is that if watching a recorded show that is still recording you must push pause before you go to that channel for the "recorded item" to remain where you left it. If not when you go back to the playing list and press play the recording will be up with live tv. It's probably becasue of the lack of DLB. On the Tivo when you caught up to live TV you were still in the recorded item and the unit didn't kinda push u into live tv like the R-15 does.


I think that depends on how you started watching it. I almost always start a program by highlighting it in my playlist and hit play. If I exit, it resumes where it left off. Even if it's still recording.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mowogg said:


> I'm sorry, I should have said that it is a R15-500. From what I have read, I thought the 500 should have been part of a "staggered update" starting on the 20th to OX1192. Perhaps not?
> 
> Thanks!


You are absolutely correct that a staggered update started for 0x1192 on the 20th, but sometimes these things take a long time to get to every subscriber. There are a lot of factors.

Don't worry, 0x1184 is a stable version for R15-500 and you should be just fine until you get new software.

In the meantime, if you want to take an active role in the testing process, visit our Cutting Edge forum!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

A final handy tip.

Doing a "red button reset" abbreviated on this system as RBR or doing a reset from the SETUP menu doesn't fully reset the hardware. Only pulling the power cord for 10 minutes does that.

And don't believe that nonsense you may run across about pulling the plug "corrupting data" or otherwise hurting the hard disk. The R15 is DESIGNED to have it's power removed no matter what it is doing. The Maxtor/Seagate 160Gb drive in it has DATA PROTECTION, a feature that allows the drive to write what's in it's buffer to disk and park it's heads very quickly when it senses a power failure coming. (Or so the drive's web site says)

The R15 software is designed so that if it loses power or does a reset (either by itself or by user intervention) it deletes any data that could be corrupted. To demonstrate this little feature just tell it to record a show and then pull the plug. You won't get any part of the show that was recorded to disk prior to your plug pull. Instead, it will begin recording the show after it reboots.

It's a pretty robust piece of hardware!!


----------



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, I sure appreciate everyone's responses. I feel like I am getting an understanding of this new DVR, and it's super helpful being able to learn from the experiences of those who have "been there-done that".
I've made this forum a daily visit and hope someday to be experienced enough to actually contribute and help another newbie.

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mowogg said:


> Wow, I sure appreciate everyone's responses. I feel like I am getting an understanding of this new DVR, and it's super helpful being able to learn from the experiences of those who have "been there-done that".
> I've made this forum a daily visit and hope someday to be experienced enough to actually contribute and help another newbie.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Rob


Always try to reset the R15 with a Menu Reset first(Reset is in System Info screen) the red button reset RBR should always be your 2nd option.With pull the plug 3rd.

Always turn off your R15(Standby) as the R15 does it's house cleaning then.Always have the R15 plugged into a surge suppressor.Don't stack anything on top of R15. 
:welcome_s

If you have any problems with the guide being slow or the R15 locking up you will need to read this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85716


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> If you have any problems with the guide being slow or the R15 locking up you will need to read this thread.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85716


If you have any problems, just perform a *Reformat*! JK 

(Couldn't resist Jhon!)

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> If you have any problems, just perform a *Reformat*! JK
> 
> (Couldn't resist Jhon!)
> 
> - Merg


----------

